
SpaceIL's Lunar Lander Beresheet Has Crashed into the Moon - gereshes
It&#x27;s landing was unsuccessful, most likely due to a last second engine problem
======
ChuckMcM
This is sad. That said I don't think of it as 'failure' after all there was so
much accomplished that they got to the point of landing something on the Moon.
That they failed to complete the objective puts them in rarified company. NASA
and Russia had many failures [1] prior to achieving successful landings.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lunar_probes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lunar_probes)

~~~
candiodari
There should be an upbeat attitude here.

"Today Israel joined the club of countries that crashed into the Moon. A bit
less prestigious than the club of landers, but no less exclusive."

A little joke, combined with pointing out that this is an incredible
achievement. Imagine having this on your CV. Wtf ! It took the US and the USSR
4 tries to even get near the moon.

------
dvirsky
It surprised me how inspiring this project has been for kids in Israel. They
REALLY cared. My children (11 and 7) followed every piece of news for months,
and now stayed up to watch it, and are really heartbroken. My wife says on a
parents group she's on, people are reporting their children are crying and
don't want to go to bed. I actually wish I cared that much.

~~~
svet_0
Not to sound patronizing, it might be a great learning experience for kids to
witness this failure. I hope they could see Beresheet Bet land successfully in
a few years :)

~~~
dvirsky
Totally agree on both.

------
ethanpil
I was watching the broadcast and the disappointment and sadness of seeing so
many years of work abruptly disappear in an instant was palpable.

A valuable lesson in failure and finding motivation to keep going and try
again, a valuable life and entrepreneurial skill.

~~~
bdamm
It was odd how the only thing Benjamin Netanyahu said in English was "If at
first you don't succeed, try again!" directed to, I believe, the fellow that
bankrolled a large portion of the lander's cost. Easy for Mr. Netanyahu to
say! My bets are on no second attempt for this group.

------
ars
They estimated 2-3 years to try again. If they can raise funding they're going
to try.

------
mluggy
we crash, we learn. עם ישראל חי

------
jandrese
Dang. Hopefully they figure out what went wrong and stick the landing next
time.

